# Side effects of Sedation????



## Guest (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry for all the posts 

Reiver came home at 4pm and since he has been home all he has done is sleep and whine. Also he hasn't put much weight on his back legs he stands for at least 10mins in total then either sits or lies down. He seems a little spacey and doesn't really know what to do. He is drinking quite a bit of water too. And within the past hour has also started shaking ever so slightly. If I don't stroke him he whines, he doesn't really want to jump up on the sofa either.

I was wondering are these all symptoms of his sedation earlier today?!?
Could he be going into shock, because he HAS never been to the vet for this length of time EVER?!?

Any help would be very much appreciated. None of the dogs I have had in past whether it be my own or a foster dog have ever been like this, they normally come home and are fine, so am a little worried.

Thanks  and sorry again for keep posting


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

trixiemixy said:


> Sorry for all the posts
> 
> Reiver came home at 4pm and since he has been home a*ll he has done is sleep and whine*. Also he hasn't put much weight on his back legs he stands for at least 10mins in total then either sits or lies down. *He seems a little spacey and doesn't really know what to do.* He is drinking quite a bit of water too. And within the past hour has also started shaking ever so slightly. *If I don't stroke him he whines, he doesn't really want to jump up on the sofa either.*
> 
> ...


Buster has today had an op to remove his tumours and what I have highlighted in bold is exactly how Buster is.

With regards to drinking lots of water, Buster was like that last time had an op. Not too sure about the shaking, maybe he is in a bit of pain?

What did he have sedation for?


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

sophie was a little bit shivery after her op if this is what you mean by shakey? i got her up onto the sofa with me and wrapped her with a blanket and a cosy water bottle perhaps try that it seemed too help her and she mostly slept but when she did try getting up she kinda managed one or two steps then would collapse again and then another few steps and collapse again, she was soo out of it but was ok again the next day although slept through most of it 

try keeping him wrapped up warm and close to you to comfort him


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog was in a real state after sedation. He drooled badly and although they had tried to dry him off he was still damp when I collected him. He also whimpered and slept a lot. He started to perk up the next day, but it did take him a while. Hopefully he is better by tomorrow. If you're still worried you could always ring the vet.


----------

